# Bigger shelf project



## Chicken lights (Jun 12, 2021)

There’s never enough storage in trucks, and that little pocket with a cup holder next to it is useless. That’s one of the shelves in the bunk. 

Staring at it last year there’s a big fairly deep shelf about two feet above it. I though why not remove the cup holder part and get another shelf at a wrecking yard, then marry the two together.
So that’s the plan


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 12, 2021)

There was a metal lip around the edge to get cut off, then the plastic trim needs to get cut down. I tried using a fence to guide the circular saw but that didn’t work well. Should’ve used a table saw but I don’t have one


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 12, 2021)

What the finished product will look like. I want to mock it up in the truck before drilling holes to bolt the two together. Then cut a piece of carpet or something to replace the missing carpet on the bottom of the shelf 

Big improvement in my opinion. It goes by where my feet go so the extra stick out isn’t an issue.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 12, 2021)

Need a pic of it in the truck in order to appreciate it's ultimate use.

What's with all the crank shafts in the shop?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 12, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Need a pic of it in the truck in order to understand it's ultimate use.
> 
> What's with all the crank shafts in the shop?


I knew you’d want pics when it’s done lol 

I’m storing some Chevy parts for a friend


----------



## Dusty (Jun 12, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I knew you’d want pics when it’s done lol
> 
> I’m storing some Chevy parts for a friend



Gotta love it when a guy does his mobile office makeover.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 12, 2021)

Isn’t it amazing how little things can make a big difference? Well done customizing the shelf for your needs.

Craig, you beat me to the crankshaft question...


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 14, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Isn’t it amazing how little things can make a big difference? Well done customizing the shelf for your needs.
> 
> Craig, you beat me to the crankshaft question...


I’ve never actually measured but I might have 10-15 square feet of floor space in the bunk, the more I can get off the floor and organized the better


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 14, 2021)

Picked up some carpet today. Figured a gasket cutter would cut holes but nope. Gonna go pressure wash the shelves and pick up some spray adhesive


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 20, 2021)

Before and kind of after, for @YYCHM 

Got interrupted need to finish bolting them together and install the carpet 

And do laundry....


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 20, 2021)

Ahh yes....remember well the trials of trying to find a [place for everything while "road-living"....those photo's remind me of my "Binder bunk" , tight after 2 or 3 weeks but still better than the old KW bunk that is still sitting in my yard.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 20, 2021)

That 3M stuff sets up quick. Probably if I was to do it again I’d do 2-4” in a shot rather than the whole thing in one go. There’s no adjusting anything she’s stuck.

Time to go back to work but I think I’m gonna like that better


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 20, 2021)

LOL.... Been there done that with adhesives a set instantly.  You get one shot at getting it on straight.

In any event, I need a bigger picture of what this sleeper space amounts to.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> LOL.... Been there done that with adhesives a set instantly.  You get one shot at getting it on straight.
> 
> In any event, I need a bigger picture of what this sleeper space amounts to.





She’s a 72” bunk which means I probably get 5 1/2 feet of wall space for cabinets. You can see the passenger seat.

By adding a third shelf I almost doubled the amount of shelf space I had


----------



## Dusty (Jun 20, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 15569She’s a 72” bunk which means I probably get 5 1/2 feet of wall space for cabinets. You can see the passenger seat.
> 
> By adding a third shelf I almost doubled the amount of shelf space I had



Very nice, so now you won't have to mix soiled clothing in with food stuff. Devil made me say that. LOL


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 20, 2021)

That turned out very well.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 21, 2021)

wow,72 inches....that a "hotel room" compared to the 60" I was talking about. The 42" bunks (with the back window of the truck cab knocked out for the entrance) were the norm when I started trucking but their considered "day cabs" now LOL.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 21, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> wow,72 inches....that a "hotel room" compared to the 60" I was talking about. The 42" bunks (with the back window of the truck cab knocked out for the entrance) were the norm when I started trucking but their considered "day cabs" now LOL.


We really should compare notes again one day....I have a fridge and microwave, laptop, printer, small shop vac....all things that probably would’ve made your life easier. I do have a box of maps that I’m constantly adding to, but I don’t miss the days of pay phones and faxes.

I have more modern conveniences but you had more fun out here I’d bet, from the stories you’ve told


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 22, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> We really should compare notes again one day....I have a fridge and microwave, laptop, printer, small shop vac....all things that probably would’ve made your life easier. I do have a box of maps that I’m constantly adding to, but I don’t miss the days of pay phones and faxes.
> 
> I have more modern conveniences but you had more fun out here I’d bet, from the stories you’ve told



   Your sure right about another get-together....your parking spot is still there and grass will continue to be cut for your "yard".

   Edited to add:  give me a heads up if you are coming close by on a trip, I'll dig out my 800 lb torque wrench (Snap-ON I believe it is) and a 1" impact tool I still have kicking around so you can take them with you....you might as well have them as I will never have a use for them and sure need a new home where they might get used.


----------

